# My Schwinn Lazy-Ray



## necessaryevil (Jun 10, 2008)

I built this a while ago and the guys on another site got a kick out of it. I just took a cheapo wally world sting ray and put a motor kit on it. It's a blast to ride and I thought I'd share it with you.


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 10, 2008)

wut!? are you kidding me thats freaking awesome!


----------



## embro (Jun 18, 2008)

that's amazing I love it


----------



## pedal alley (Oct 17, 2008)

thats cool ! is it a w.f. kit ?


----------



## CityConnection (Nov 21, 2008)

that's pretty cool.  How fast can you go (safely)?


----------



## necessaryevil (Nov 21, 2008)

I sold it last summer, the local police radar clocked it at 27mph, could have gone faster with different gearing.


----------



## Alwhite00 (Jan 24, 2009)

What kit was that? Did you have to change the sprocket to clear the motor case? Looks very cool because the motor fills up the frame. Any advise to anyone doing a similar one?

LK


----------

